# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  PSA steigt nach 10 Jahren OP und Bestrahlung

## oldcopman53

Mein PSA hat sich innerhalb eines Jahres auf 1,1 ng/ml fast verdreifacht. Ab wann sollte ich mir Sorgen machen und wie stehen die Chance, mit einem PAD-CT weiter zu kommen?

----------


## KarlEmagne

Kannst du den PSA noch von einem anderen Labor bestimmen lassen; nicht, dass es ein Ausrutscher war. Ansonsten waere ein PET-CT eine gute Idee. Vielleicht hast du Glueck und es kann bestrahlt werden.

----------


## WernerE

Hallo alter Polizist,

du erschwerst Dir selbst die Übersicht, indem Du bei jedem Auftritt im Forum ein neues Thema aufmachst. Ich hatte Dir im Februar 2020 im direkten Zusammenhang bereits geschrieben. 

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## oldcopman53

Danke für die Antwort, bin so sehr mit dem System hier nicht vertraut. Hast aber Recht, besser alles immer unter einem Thema. Das hab ich so nicht bedacht. Jetzt eine Gürtelrose eingefangen, der Arzt sagt, könnte zum einen von den Gedanken, wenn auch im Hintergrund, an den steigenden PSA-Wert sein, und zum anderen auch auf Grund der eventuell verringerten Abwehrkräft des Immunsystems.

Bleib Gesund in diesen Zeiten.
Alles Gute

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Jetzt eine Gürtelrose eingefangen, der Arzt sagt, könnte zum einen von den Gedanken, wenn auch im Hintergrund, an den steigenden PSA-Wert sein, und zum anderen auch auf Grund der eventuell verringerten Abwehrkräft des Immunsystems.


Hallo Helmut,

eine Gürtelrose ist schon verdammt ärgerlich:

https://www.netdoktor.de/krankheiten/guertelrose/

Der PSA-Anstieg ist sicher belastend, obwohl es bislang noch keinen Anlass für Aufregung gibt. Mit dem immunsystem hat das wohl nichts zu tun.

Ich wünsche Dir auch, dass Du trotz der desolaten Lage wegen Covid noch lange Zeit gesund bleibst.

Gruß Harald
_
"Probleme kann man niemals mit derselben Denkweise lösen, durch die sie entstanden sind."_
(Albert Einstein)

----------


## oldcopman53

Danke für die Rückmeldung. Ist halt nur so, je höher der Wert steigt, um so länger bleibt er nach dem Test im Kopf. Wünsche Dir und deinen Lieben eine besinnliche Adventszeit und ein entspanntes Weihnachtsfest. Gruß Helmut

----------


## oldcopman53

Auszug aus Befundbericht nach PET/CT- und PET/MR-Kombinationsscanner vom 14.04.2021:

Kein Nachweis einer malignomsuspekten Anreicherung in der ehemaligen Prostataloge nach radikaler Prostatektomie, somit kein Korrelat für das vermutete biochemische Rezidiv.
Es zeigt sich ein 7 mm großer, solitärer, semisolider und PSMA-avider pulmonaler Rundherd im Segment 1 rechts. Eine weitere Differenzierung zwischen solitärer pulmonaler Metastase und dd einem primären Lungentumor ist anhand der vorliegenden Untersuchung nicht sicher möglich. es wird eine histologische Sicherung empfohlen.

----------


## MartinWK

Hi oldcopman, bist du Raucher (gewesen)? Ein Lungentumor sollte aber auch im negativen Fall abgeklärt werden. Nur so wie ich das kenne wird da nicht biopsiert sondern gleich operiert - typischerweise folgend einem gewöhnlichen low dose CT, welches Rauchern ja neuerdings zur Früherkennung empfohlen wird. Das hast du ja schon mit dem PSMA PET/CT gehabt. Letztlich ist es auch egal, ob Metastase oder Lungenkarzinom.

----------


## Georg_

Kann auch ein falsch positiver Befund sein. Nur eine einzelne Lungenmetastase - würde ich nicht sofort glauben.

----------


## MartinWK

Das ist nett, Georg, dass du positiv denkst, aber ich hatte im Bekanntenkreis Fälle, wo nach einem Low Dose CT ohne weitere Diagnostik (und ohne PET/CT) sofort gesagt wurde: Lungenkrebs; dann sofort operiert und ein Krebs auch gefunden wurde.
Den Befund lese ich sehr eindeutig: "solitärer, semisolider und PSMA-avider pulmonaler Rundherd" und es ist nur noch zu entscheiden, ob PCa-Metastase (dann systemische ADT oder Lu-177 möglich) oder Lungenkrebs (dann Op). Nur wird die Lunge normalerweise vorher nicht minimal invasiv biopsiert, sondern der Herd gleich entfernt, und wenn die Pathologie während Op positiv ist, gibt das eine große Op (Lungenlappen weg).

----------


## Optimist

Es handelt sich um einen einzelnen kleinen Rundherd. Hier wäre z.B. Cyberknife eine schonende Behandlungsform. Cyberknife kann im Bereich der Lunge den Bewegungen (Atmung) des Rundherdes folgen.

Franz

----------


## MartinWK

Franz, die Bestrahlung setzt eine Biopsie voraus, denn ein kleinzelliges Lungenkarzinom würde man sicher nicht bestrahlen. Und selbst wenn gesichert ist das nur eine Option in bestimmten Fällen:
"_ Eine Behandlungsindikation besteht für Patienten mit relativen Kontraindikationen für die Chirurgie, mit hohem OP__-Risiko (Sublobärresektion tolerabel, aber keine Lappenresektion, Alter ≥ 75 Jahre, geringe Lungenfunktion) oder bei Ablehnung einer Operation_" https://radioonkologie.charite.de/leistungen/cyberknife/behandlungsspektrum/lungentumoren/

----------


## oldcopman53

Danke für die Hinweise, Morgen Auswertung beim Urologen, mal schauen was er weiter empfielt.

----------


## oldcopman53

Nachdem mein Uro nun den PET CT-Befund zur Uro-onkologischen Tumorkonferenz des CTK Cottbus weiter geleitet hat, kam von dort nachfolgende Empfehlung:
"Histologische Abklärung nur im Sinne der Lobektomie möglich, Empfehlung zur stereotaktischen Bestrahlung ohne histologische Sicherung bei zur Zeit solitärer Metastase des Prostata-Ca., antihormonelle Therapie in Abhängigkeit des PSA-Verlaufs nach Bestrahlung."
Was nun, bestrahlen ohne zu wissen, ist es doch ein Lungenkarzinom oder ne Metastase vom Prostata-Ca? Oder doch besser erst eine Lobektomie? Mal schauen was die Pneumologin sagt.

----------


## Georg_

Eine stereotaktische Bestrahlung der Metastase wird wohl weniger Nebenwirkungen als eine Lobektomie haben. Obwohl ich eine Lobektomie nicht kenne, aber mit einer Nadel durch die Brust zu stechen um eine Metastase zu untersuchen erscheint mir aufwändig. Die Bestrahlung ist meist in drei Sitzungen gemacht. 
Außerdem, wenn im Befund steht: "PSMA-avid", so wird es kein Lungenkarzinom sondern ein Prostatakarzinom sein. Es ist ja bekannt, dass du Prostatakrebs hast, Lungenkrebs wäre ein Zweittumor. Letztlich ist es auch egal, welcher Krebs, Hauptsache die Metastase ist erledigt.

----------


## MartinWK

Georg, Lobektomie ist die Entfernung eines Lungenlappens, keine Nadelbiopsie. Wie ich schon schrieb, wird die Lunge normalerweise nicht biopsiert, sondern gleich operiert.
Es ist auch *NICHT* egal, ob Zweittumor oder PCa-Metastase! Eine PCa-Metastase kann man fokal bestrahlen und als systemische Behandlung steht einem die ADT zur Verfügung (oder Lu-177 etc.) sowie eine definitiv *andere* Chemo als bei Lungenkarzinom. Beim Lungenkarzinom sind die Optionen anders: Op, RT, Chemo und Immuntherapie. Daher ist gut zu überlegen, ob man blind bestrahlt, ADT macht und abwartet, was das PSA macht und damit bei einem eventuellen Lungenkarzinom *zuviel* Zeit verliert.

Pro PCa sprechen das PSMA und die Vorerkrankung.
Dagegen spechen:
- PSMA wird auch von anderen Tumoren exprimiert (siehe unten)
- die Vorgeschichte (7a, Op., Rezidiv, RT, dann 5 Jahre Ruhe)
- kein PSMA-Rezidiv in Skelett oder Lymphknoten oder Loge nachgewiesen, nur Weichteil (ungewöhnlich).

https://www.universimed.com/ch/article/onkologie/neue-moeglichkeiten-und-herausforderungen-durch-den-ga-psma-pet-tracer-2123088
_"Die Assoziation von PSMA mit Tumorangiogenese führt dazu, dass eine Vielzahl von «case reports» entstanden ist, die verschiedene PSMA-positive Karzinome beschreiben, wie zum Beispiel Nierenzell-, Schilddrüsen-, Kolon-, Magen- oder Mammakarzinome.3 Gerade beim Vorliegen von PSMA-positiven Lungenläsionen kann es daher sehr schwer sein, zwischen einem Bronchuskarzinom und Prostatakarzinommetastasen zu differenzieren."_

----------


## buschreiter

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, wurden postoperativ ein GS von 9 und ein pT3b festgestellt. Allerdings bei dem Befund noch kein Bicalutamid oÄ, richtig?

----------


## MartinWK

Ich habe leider nur auf den cT-Befund geschaut, mein Fehler. OK, also GS 9. Das spricht eher für PCa. Trotzdem wäre der Verlauf für einen GS 9 sehr ungewöhnlich: lange Ruhezeit und offenbar keine ADT (?).

----------


## oldcopman53

Viele Dank für eure Meiningen. Tendiere nach Konsultation einer Pneumologin doch eher zu einer Lobektomie, die ja heute minimalinvasiv durchgeführt wird. Aber erst einmal zeitnah Gespräch zur Zweitmeinung forcieren und dann endgültige Entscheidung treffen, wann und wo.

----------


## Georg_

Tut mir leid, eine Lobektomie halte ich für Irrsinn. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es Lungenkrebs ist, ist so klein, dafür würde ich doch keinen Lungenlappen opfern. Wenn nach der Bestrahlung der Metastase mit SBRT der PSA Wert sinkt weißt Du, dass es eine Prostatakrebsmetastase ist. Dann hat sich das Thema Lobektomie erledigt.

----------


## Dada Tao

> Tut mir leid, eine Lobektomie halte ich für Irrsinn. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es Lungenkrebs ist, ist so klein, dafür würde ich doch keinen Lungenlappen opfern. Wenn nach der Bestrahlung der Metastase mit SBRT der PSA Wert sinkt weißt Du, dass es eine Prostatakrebsmetastase ist. Dann hat sich das Thema Lobektomie erledigt.



Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das es Lungenkrebs ist, lässt sich ohne die Bildgebung gesehen zu haben, oder gar beurteilen zu können von einen medizinischen Laien nicht beurteilen.

Hier würde ich den Tumorboard vertrauen, das gegebenfalls wenn nötig, noch weitere Voruntersuchungen durchführen lassen kann.

TAO

----------


## Georg_

Was sagt denn das Tumorboard:



> "Histologische Abklärung nur im Sinne der Lobektomie möglich, Empfehlung  zur stereotaktischen Bestrahlung ohne histologische Sicherung bei zur  Zeit solitärer Metastase des Prostata-Ca., antihormonelle Therapie in  Abhängigkeit des PSA-Verlaufs nach Bestrahlung."


Also, die Empfehlung ist keine Lobektomie sondern: "Empfehlung  zur stereotaktischen Bestrahlung ohne histologische Sicherung" -> das was ich geschrieben habe.

----------


## MartinWK

Ob eine Bestrahlung weniger "Irrsinn" ist als eine Op hängt von der Position ab. Speiseröhre, Luftröhre, Lymphe, Zwerchfell, Leber, Herz können in der Nähe sein. Und die präzise Bestrahlung ist in jedem Fall eine Herausforderung.
Die Lobektomie hat weniger gravierende Folgen als eine RPE und auch ohne einen Lungenlappen kann man noch Ski fahren; das kenne ich aus dem Freundeskreis. Beim Lungenkarzinom waren folgende Chemo und RT viel belastender.
In die Risikoabschätzung gehen auch Faktoren wie Rauchen, Exposition zu lungengefährlichen Stoffen und familiäre Vorbelastung ein, die ich nicht kenne.

Wenn das Tumorboard so sicher ist, dass es eine PCa-Metastase ist, dann wäre der Standard ADT und abwarten, ob das PSA sinkt und ein folgendes CT oder auch ein PET/CT weniger oder nichts mehr anzeigen in der Lunge. Eine so überraschend aufgetauchte Weichteilmetastase nach neuesten Konzepten als oligometastatisch anzusehen und einer lokalen Behandlung den Vorzug zu geben ist ein starkes Stück (Evidenz dafür dürfte schwierig sein). Und dann auch noch die RT der Op vorziehen - würde das selbe Board auch eine RT oder gar fokale Therapie für die Erstdiagnose eines PCa *ausschließlich durch Bildgebung* bevorzugen? Sicher nicht, die würden eine Biopsie verlangen und dann bei suspektem Ergebnis sagen, dass ein gutes Grading und Staging nur durch eine Op erfolgen kann; und die Op sowieso fast immer empfehlen.

Ich denke, dieses Board sieht das aus Urologensicht und für die ist eine RPE ein Sonntagsausflug und eine Lobektomie die dramatische Entfernung eines Teils eines lebenswichtigen Organs.

Georg, du schreibst immer, "wenn eine Metastase gesehen wird, gibt es meistens noch weitere" - den Lungenlappen kann man nicht nochmal bestrahlen, dann bleibt ohnehin nur ADT; und wenn es Lungenkrebs gewesen ist, ist die Operation erschwert: übrigens das typische Argument eines Urologen, wenn zwischen RT und Op entschieden werden soll.

----------


## Dada Tao

Oldcopman53,

natürlich ist die langjährige Erfahrung und ärztliche Einschätzung der Pneumologin (*Lungenärztin*), die ich als Teil des interdisziplinären Ärzteteams ansehe, ausschlaggebend welche Therapie-Option gewählt werden sollte. Da diese die größte fachärztliche Erfahrung in diesen Bereich haben sollte.
Sinnvoll wäre hier auch die Dringlichkeit der Behandlung abzuklären, um zu entscheiden ob noch Zeit bleibt, um eine Zweite Meinung einzuholen.

In einen Forum wie diesen, kann nicht Entschieden werden was hier Richtig oder Falsch ist,
ob ein Lungenkarzinom oder eine Lungenmetastase (Prostatakrebs) vorliegt
und schon gar nicht welche Therapie hier gewählt werden sollte.



Oldcopman53 ich kann Dir nur viel, viel Glück wünschen.




Georg,

eine Lobektomie als „Irrsinn“ zu bezeichnen, ohne die genaue Bildgebung zu kennen und auch beurteilen zu können ist grob fahrlässig.



TAO

----------


## Georg_

Tao,

erst soll der Einschätzung des Tumorboards vertraut werden und eine Lobektomie gemacht werden. Nachdem ich darauf hinweise, dass das Tumorboard dies eben nicht empfohlen hat, ist es nun die langjährige Erfahrung und ärztliche Einschätzung der Pneumologin, die du ja gut kennst, deren Rat entgegen dem des Tumorboards gefolgt werden soll.

Ist denn Oldcopman zur Pneumologin gegangen, da er gerne einen Lungenlappen entfernt haben wollte? Nein, sein Urologe hat ihn dorthin geschickt. Wenn die Pneumologin dann sagt, eine Lobektomie halte ich nicht für angezeigt, so wird sich der Urologe beschweren und u.U. damit drohen, keine weiteren Patienten zu schicken. Also wird sie operieren solange sie keine Haftungsrisiken eingeht.

Ein PSMA PET/CT kann nur ein dafür ausgebildeter Nuklearmediziner beurteilen. Alle anderen Ärzte lesen den Befund genauso wie ich. Prostatakrebs metastasiert am häufigsten in Lymphknoten, Knochen, Lunge und Leber. Bei einem fortgeschrittenen Gleason 9 ist eine Lungenmetastase des Prostatakrebses daher sehr wahrscheinlich. 
Außerdem empfiehlt das Tumorboard eine stereotaktische Bestrahlung. Also gezielt nur die eine Metastase. Dann kann man auch weitere Metastasen in der Lunge bestrahlen, falls welche sichtbar werden.

Georg

----------


## Dada Tao

*Georg_,

Du gibts hier sehr oft, sehr guten, hilfreichen und sinnvollen Rat.*



Was ich aber sagen will:

Hier solltest Du keine Therapie-Empfehlungen abgeben und *den Profis die Beurteilung überlassen*.




Nein, ich kenne die Pneumologin von Oldcopman53 nicht.

Aber als ausgebildete Lungenfachärztin

 die Zugriff auf alle wichtigen Unterlagen, Befunde und Bildgebungen hat, 
 die auch noch bei Bedarf, weitere Voruntersuchungen verlassen kann,
  den Befund und die Beurteilung auch noch mit der Urologie, der Onkologie, der Nuklearmedizin, den Tumorboard und vor allen  mit der Chirurgie und/oder der Strahlentherapie besprechen kann 


halte ich die Pneumologin für kompetenter als jemand 

 der keine jahrelange, ärztliche Ausbildung hat, 
 keine Erfahrung mit einer Lobektomie hat 
 und auch keinen Zugriff auf wichtige medizinische Unterlagen hat.





Oldcopman53

Falls die Einschätzung der Lungenfachärztin eine andere als die des Tumorboards ist, wäre die Einholung einer Zweitmeinung eine Option. 
Wobei normalerweise ein Lungenfacharzt bzw. Lungenfachärztin normalerweise bei Tumoren in der Lunge (Lungenkarzinom oder auch bei einer Lungenmetastase) am qualifiziertesten ist. 




TAO

----------


## MartinWK

> Ist denn Oldcopman zur Pneumologin gegangen, da er gerne einen Lungenlappen entfernt haben wollte? Nein, sein Urologe hat ihn dorthin geschickt. Wenn die Pneumologin dann sagt, eine Lobektomie halte ich nicht für angezeigt, so wird sich der Urologe beschweren und u.U. damit drohen, keine weiteren Patienten zu schicken. Also wird sie operieren solange sie keine Haftungsrisiken eingeht.


Einspruch! Weder wissen wir, ob die Pneumologin selbst operiert noch ob sie einen Kumpel hat, der ihr für eine Überweisung etwas spendiert. Auch geht sie kein Risiko ein, wenn sie operiert und es war doch PCa: wie ich oben ausführte, ist das auch aus Sicht der schulmedizinischen Urologen die beste Option, und die Metastase und eine weitere Mikrometas wären dann garantiert entfernt. Ob das einen Überlebensvorteil auf lange Sicht bringt, ist für PCa nicht belegt, aber das hat schon das Tumorboard nicht interessiert. Bei Lungenkrebs bringt es häufig einen deutlichen Vorteil, noch mehr, wenn das postoperative Grading und Staging weitere Therapien indiziert. Es mag bei Lungenkrebs außer der Lobektomie weitere gute Optionen geben, die "experimentell" oder "alternativ" sind: wenn Mr. oldcopman die Lobektomie vermeiden will, muss er sich entsprechend schlau machen, eine solche Therapie beginnen und gleichzeitig ADT zur Absicherung.



> Ein PSMA PET/CT kann nur ein dafür ausgebildeter Nuklearmediziner beurteilen. Alle anderen Ärzte lesen den Befund genauso wie ich.


Ein Facharzt, der mit MRT, CT und PET/CT in der Ausbildung und als Assistenzarzt groß geworden ist, hat Hunderte solcher Befunde *gesehen*, mit dem Radiologen oder dem Nuklearmediziner besprochen und eingeordnet in seine sonstigen fachspezifischen Erkenntnisse (die der Radiologe nur begrenzt hat). Er wird nicht nur einen solchen Befund *lesen* sondern auch die Bilder *ansehen* und verstehen.
Die Pneumologin entscheidet häufig anhand eines CTs (auch low dose CT) über den Verdacht auf einen Lungenkrebs. Durch eine Bronchoskopie oder eine Biopsie kann das (wenn es die Position erlaubt) bestätigt werden. Üblich ist auch ein FDG PET/CT. Entweder hält die Pneumologin den Befund für sehr eindeutig oder sie denkt, dass ohnehin die OP die beste Option ist (analog den meisten Urologen bei PCa). Die Frage könnte Mr. oldcopman noch klären, falls nicht schon geschehen.
Hier ist die entsprechende Leitlinie:
https://www.awmf.org/uploads/tx_szle...om_2018-03.pdf

----------


## oldcopman53

Viele Dank euch Allen für die, wenn auch unterschiedlichen Reaktionen. Zwei Dinge, ich habe die Pneumologin ohne den Tip vom Urologen aufgesucht, weil, zweitens, ich ebenfalls das Problem eines eventuellen Lungentumors als vordringlich ansehe. Die Pneumologin hat keinen OP-Arzt oder Klinik empfohlen, das soll ich mit dem Urologen absprechen. Auch wenn ich mich sicher nicht so mit fachspezifischem Vokabular auskenne wie die meisten von Euch.
Und noch etwas, Zweitmeinung läuft, ist mir auch wichtig, egal in welcher Hinsicht es nachher ausgeht. Meinem Urologen vertraue ich noch immer, hat immer gut beraten. Aber mir ist die Empfehlung des Tumor-Board zu einseitig in Richtund Prostata-Ca. 
Danke an TAO für die sachlichen Hinweise.
Wollte nicht solch eine Lawine los treten, trotzdem Danke an alle für Reaktionen auf meine Fragen.

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo oldcopman,

ich verfolge deinen Verlauf mit großem Interesse, da ich auch mal
den Verdacht auf Lungenmetastase hatte.

Ich habe jetzt die "Fortsetzung" deines Berichts in myprostate gelesen
und ich hoffe sehr und wünsche dir, dass es dir nach der Behandlung der Lunge gut geht.

Vielleicht, wenn du etwas Zeit hast, könntest du deine Berichte aus myprostate hier hin
kopieren, das Ergebnis und deine Erfahrungen wären für die Leser dieses Themas sicherlich sehr interessant.

Gruß Roland

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Hallo oldcopman,
> 
> ich verfolge deinen Verlauf mit großem Interesse, da ich auch mal
> den Verdacht auf Lungenmetastase hatte.
> 
> Ich habe jetzt die "Fortsetzung" deines Berichts in myprostate gelesen
> und ich hoffe sehr und wünsche dir, dass es dir nach der Behandlung der Lunge gut geht.
> 
> Vielleicht, wenn du etwas Zeit hast, könntest du deine Berichte aus myprostate hier hin
> ...


Lieber Roland,

oldcopman hat das doch schon in seinem letzten Beitrag dokumentiert:

Meine Geschichte: http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=202

Hast Du wohl übersehen.

Gruß Harald

----------

